

Patent for dropping an image file on a textarea and having it uploaded - kalleboo
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=2&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=imageshack&OS=imageshack&RS=imageshack

======
kalleboo
Issue date on Google Patents
<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=KdHbAAAAEBAJ>

------
grimen
I saw this being done way before 2007, U.S. patents are funny.

------
uris
Also on Google+ post editor

------
suking
Like what imgur does?

